

ShowHN:BTC-like cryptocash with arbitrary tradeable computation in proof of work - AlexCoventry
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3qaT-ZL6aeKMWFhNmIwOGYtNWM2Yi00ZTU0LTkxZjMtZGYzNjUwNWJhZTBm

======
AlexCoventry
Abstract:

    
    
      I describe the design of NooShare, a decentralised ledger similar to
      Bitcoin with the novel feature that its proofs of work are iterations
      of essentially arbitrary Markov-Chain Monte-Carlo (MCMC) chains, the
      scheduling of which can be purchased using the currency itself.  It is
      a novel economic basis for sharing fallow computational resources.
    

I've given serious thought to this problem, but I am by no means an expert on
any aspect of it, and I welcome all critical feedback on all aspects of it.

